# Eight Guilty Pleasures - Episode One - Scene Two



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

In the weeks since my last blog on The Boswell Sisters, I've had a chance to familiarize myself with more of their incredibly original and creative output.










When I wrote that blog, I based my observations on 1) several anthologies of some of their "best" music; 2) on-line research; and 3) one video clip I had seen on a KINO on VIDEO VHS several years ago ("Heebie Jeebies").

Over the last several weeks I've been wearing out my new Nostalgia Arts CD "The Boswell Sisters Collection - Vol 1 - 1925-1932". Every one of the 24 tracks on this disc has something to recommend it, but I'd put in a special word for "Roll On, Mississippi, Roll On"; "It's the Girl"; "It's You"; "An Evening in Caroline"; "Was That The Human Thing To Do?"; and "There'll Be Some Changes Made".

Unlike the many "sister" singing acts that followed them, The Bozzies were as interesting rhythmically as they were harmonically. They recorded with most of the big jazz/swing names of their era, and several of those ensembles can be heard backing them up on this CD.

I can't wait for my next disc ("Airshots and Rarities 1930-1935") due today. 









You Tube has a few live clips of them ("Heebie Jeebies", "Crazy", "Rock 'n Roll') and one short film of dubious quality where they sing to farm animals (I kid you not). Check them out.


----------

